# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة لابن محجوبة اليعلاوي الجزائري (من  جميل القصص الشعري الهادف في التراث )

## عيسى عبد النور

فالحرّ لا يرتكبُ المذلّة  ....                             و إنْ ذا عيلة يُرى وقلّة 
إنّما من شيمة الرّجال ...                           هجرُ بلادِ الذُّل بارتحال 
إذْ علمتَ أنّ الأرضَ واسعة ...                     إنْ ضاق صدرُنا من المدافعة 
حُكِي أن اليربوع المعروفا ...                    أجارَ يومًا ضفدعًا ملهوفا 
منْ حيّة تريده في منزله ...                        بعدَ فِرارِه و الإلتجا إليه 
 فسارَ اليربوعُ نحو الطّالب                     ... و قال يا نِعْم القوىّ الغًالِب 
فلا عفوتَ عنْ دَخِيلي حَرَما ...                     و الصّفْحْ  عن مثلِِ ذا دأبُ الكُرًمَا
قال لا فقال دعه للغدا                           ... إذ لا ترى في حُجره منفذا 
فسدّتْ الحيّةُ بابَ الجُحْر ...                          لظنّها الأخذَ له بالحصْرِ 
فحفرَ اليربوعُ بابًا و خرج ...                          بضفدع و ترك له مندرج ْ
وجد اليربوع بعدما ارتحل ...                  أخصب منزلٍ على العزِّ اشتمل
لست والله براضٍِ الضّيْم ...                    من أحدٍ و لو مفيدًا لِعِلمْ 
إذْ لستُ واكلاً ولاهياّبا ...                      ولا مِمّنْ يُرمِّمُ الأبْوابا
إنما أنا كريمُ الأصْلِ  ...                       حرٌّ فلا أرى الطريق الذل 
فاصدُر بنُصرةٍ لنا جهارا ...                   إذ وعدتنا بها مرارًا 
شأنُ وعدِ الكُرَمَا الانجازُ ...                   لكي به يرتفعَ  المُجازُ 
فمنْ لذا الوعدِ و أنت غافلْ ...                 على إجابة دعاءِ السّائل 
انْهَضْ إذا ما رُمْتَ تحصيل كاملٍ            ... فإنني و اللهِ إمامًا في المِلََلْ           
 و إن تكنْ ضرَبْتَ عن مرادٍ ...               مخالفا لوصفك المُعْتَادِ

----------

